# Star Trek: Enterprise



## kilowatt (Sep 26, 2001)

I know a lot of us Mac people are star trek people, too, and this thread is for you all.

Tonight (9/26/2001), Star Trek: Enterprise will air as a two hour special on UPN networks. 

I've heard that this epsode will be *extremely* good. The previews made it look dumb to me (TNG and TOS fan - I've got every TNG episode on tape in the basement....). It looked almost goofy. But it got great reviews, so I'm looking forward to it.

Any predictions about what we will see (qwerty keyboards, CRT screens, lack-of-transporters...)? I know we've allready hashed this issue arround, but so what?

It would also be interesting to hear some predictions, as well as after-thoughts.

The special airs tonight at 8 (atleast 8 in the eastern-usa). 

For Cincinnati viewers, we now have upn on channel 20 (TimeWarrner...) , and if you have an antenna like myself, its channel 25).


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 26, 2001)

Really? 9? It starts at eight around here, and we're still in the Eastern time zone.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 26, 2001)

Why do you say 9? My post says 8. 


Ok, I did edit it. LOL 

Can't believe I got that one wrong.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 26, 2001)

I predict that they will be running MacOS version NX  hehehe


----------



## iEvan (Sep 27, 2001)

So what did everyone think? It almost had a non-trek feel for a majority of it. I liked it, but it's kinda a take it or leave it kinda show for me...if I have nothing else better to do I'll watch it. What does everyone else think?


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 27, 2001)

Soap opera meets star trek voyager ;-)


Na, it wasn't that bad. Its a bit more wimpy as far as being technically interesting, though.

My mom had to walk in right when they were rubbing that anti-bacterial oil on each other, LOL, she was like "Well, things have changed since Captin Kirk left..."

I think the series opens up a lot of posabilities.  I just hope its not being marked towards buffy fans or something. 

One prob I had was that it looks like they have almost more advanced equipment than they had in the original series. 

That vulcan scientist lady, well, I suppose she is supposed to bother people, because I was ready to throw stuff at the tv because of her arrogance and logic ;-)

The intro would have been great with some Apllo 13 music, or even techno-like stuff. The accustic guitar stuff doesn't fly with me in a star trek universe. We need to get those folks at Paramount an Orchestra. 

Overall, though, not that bad. There was alot of creativity, like with the grapler, and some of the history they invvented.

The concept of a temporal war is extremely interesting, especially because it may never really end. Imagine the paradoxial Possibilities.

I loved how they didn't have the computer translate every thing in another language (ever notice how the computer makes their lips sync up with what they say, too, in the next generation and up?). I don't think the computer in the origional series could translate.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

lol I liked the on translator too 

as for T'Pol... is she married ? have a bf ?? lol..can I have her ? 

I wonder how vulcans mate  lol


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 27, 2001)

I didn't really think that the technology looked better than in "later" series. That's going to be a problem, for sure, but it looked like they were working hard to put it somewhere in between now and the original series. I like how the farmer had a gun that was an energy weapon, but still looked like a conventional weapon, since styles like that would die hard.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 27, 2001)

There was a voyager epsode where TuVok (sp?) mates with a hologram, I belive. Its odd, lets just say that :-o


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 27, 2001)

well harry kim fell in love with a borg and a hologram lol 
mating with a hologram isnt a problem lol  (besides he did it so he could be faithful to his wife ... I see no problem with that   )


Admiral


----------

